# Rockford Audiophile Tweeters, Late 90's



## ragj1976 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello, I have a pair of Rockford audiophile tweeters from the late 90's. They are a silk dome. One of the leads came out of the back of the magnet. I separated the dome, with the voice coil from the magnet. I can solder the leads back on, but how can I tell which one is positive and which one is negative. I know back in the day Rockford would ship you new dome's if you fried a voice coil, so hopefully someone here would have worked on them in the past.. Any ideas appreciated.

Thanks
-Roger


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread has some good information...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/4732-determining-tweeter-polarity.html


----------



## ragj1976 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Sir! I was wondering if the battery trick would work.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I cant help with that, but i know on ebay someone was selling the replacement cones for them for real cheap. if there still there or not i dont know.


----------

